# Cervelo team soloist tire clearance



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone know whether a team soloist can take a 700x28C?

Thanks


----------



## Cycle_Spice (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes - I know, No it can't. My mates rubbed with a 28 in it.


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

Cycle_Spice said:


> Yes - I know, No it can't. My mates rubbed with a 28 in it.


Thanks a lot for the reply.. hmm i really liked the 700x28 Conti ultragator skins (those tires will go _anywhere_), i'll just have to give the 25s a go.


----------

